# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  Eik Shehennshah : Taj Mahal

## sikandar107

Taj Mahal becomes of "Sartaaz" of seven new Wonders.  Wud you all join me to hum -

Eik Shehenshan ne banwa ke hansee Taj Mahal
Saari Duniya ko Mohabbat ki nishani dee hai"

Taj Mahal jaisi monument  tou duniya wale bana hi lenge, agar koi banana chahe tou.  Shayad unsase achhi monument bhi ban jaye.  Lekin woh Mumtaz Mahal kahan se layenge aur woh Shahjahan aur Mumtaz Mahal ki mohabbat kahan se layenge...

Isliye hum tou kehte hain ke ye Taj ki jeet nahn, duniya mein mohabbat ki jeet hai.  Aap manate hain na meri baat ko.   :Smile:

----------

